# If you had a time machine that could travel into the past, what era would you visit?



## Chrisinmd (Aug 30, 2020)

If you had a time machine that could travel into the past, what era would you visit? I think I would choose America at its founding. Meet George Washington and the other founding fathers.

Or my other thought would be to I would like to see the Dinosaurs in person.  A world before people to see Earth in its truly natural state.

What time period would you choose?


----------



## jobo (Aug 30, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> If you had a time machine that could travel into the past, what era would you visit? I think I would choose America at its founding. Meet George Washington and the other founding fathers.
> 
> Or my other thought would be to I would like to see the Dinosaurs in person.  A world before people to see Earth in its truly natural state.
> 
> What time period would you choose?


1971,


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 30, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> What time period would you choose?


1400.

The Ming treasure voyages were the seven maritime expeditions undertaken by Ming China's treasure fleet between 1405 and 1433. The Yongle Emperor started building the treasure fleet in 1403.

If I can go back to 1400, I'll tell the treasure fleet to keep sailing until they can reach to the land of American.


----------



## Buka (Aug 30, 2020)

The day before Amazon's stock was available would be nice.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 30, 2020)

Provided that going back in time wouldn't kill me in the process.  I would go back to every era.  Scientist say the world is millions of years old so if they are wrong anywhere on that number, I could end up in a bad situation upon arriving.   If I could go back into time.  I would probably do it 50 years at a time.  There's a lot of things I want to see with my modern perspective.  I want to see how accurate we are with history.  I would also like to document how things really were instead of how we think they were.  

As for stock and such.  I would just pick up a few trinkets from each time period. Coins, jewelry, clothing. documentation like how in things were built.  Greek fire would be cool.  Sounds grim, but I would also like to check out a few ancient battles.  I would avoid scientist like Marie Curie and the likes who died from their research.

I would stop around 1400 to do some training with Kung Fu Wang. lol  Based on his plan we would probably all cease to exist lol.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 30, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> What time period would you choose?


1957.

I want to go back to when Beatles just formed their group. I want to sell the sound "I want to hold your hand" to them.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 30, 2020)

Buka said:


> The day before Amazon's stock was available would be nice.


Or Walmart, Google, G.E., etc. It would be a long list.


----------



## Buka (Aug 30, 2020)

Been thinking about this. I would have liked to have time traveled to Dallas on the day President Kennedy was assassinated. Behind the grassy knoll with a good camera and telephoto lens.

In a Martial sense, it would be way cool to time travel back to the younger years of all your martial legends, be they Traditional or contemporary.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 30, 2020)

Buka said:


> Been thinking about this. I would have liked to have time traveled to Dallas on the day President Kennedy was assassinated. Behind the grassy knoll with a good camera and telephoto lens.
> 
> In a Martial sense, it would be way cool to time travel back to the younger years of all your martial legends, be they Traditional or contemporary.


We watched the Irishman last night. Very long but very good movie. It had a Ton of Kennedy innuendo's in it.


----------



## Buka (Aug 30, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> We watched the Irishman last night. Very long but very good movie. It had a Ton of Kennedy innuendo's in it.



I think the trailer for that movie was forty six minutes long.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Aug 30, 2020)

jobo said:


> 1971,



1971 because it was a great year for you and you want to live it again or a screwed up year you want to redo?


----------



## jobo (Aug 31, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> 1971 because it was a great year for you and you want to live it again or a screwed up year you want to redo?


no, its because i look really good in flairs and a tank top,
and i want to teach the world to sing ( in perfect harmony)


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 31, 2020)

jobo said:


> no, its because i look really good in flairs and a tank top,
> and i want to teach the world to sing ( in perfect harmony)


Have a Coke on me Jobo.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 31, 2020)

Honestly, every time I think of a bygone era, I think life must’ve been pretty miserable. Electricity, bathing, sanitation, illnesses, transportation, and on and on. I guess that’s the pessimist in me.

I’d like to visit them for a short stay though. I think I’d start by following Jesus around. I’d love to see what actually went down and how it all played out. Was he really a big deal during his day, or was he perceived as yet another wack job claiming to be something he wasn’t that only a handful of people paid attention to. Was he really considered a serious threat, or was he just another heathen they quickly squashed.

Then the Old Testament/Torah era. What was literal and what was figuratively speaking?

I’m not an overly religious guy. It’s not for religious soul searching reasons, just curiosity reasons. Some of the stuff written is so far out there that I think it would be cool to see how it all actually went down.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 1, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Honestly, every time I think of a bygone era, I think life must’ve been pretty miserable. Electricity, bathing, sanitation, illnesses, transportation, and on and on. I guess that’s the pessimist in me.
> 
> I’d like to visit them for a short stay though. I think I’d start by following Jesus around. I’d love to see what actually went down and how it all played out. Was he really a big deal during his day, or was he perceived as yet another wack job claiming to be something he wasn’t that only a handful of people paid attention to. Was he really considered a serious threat, or was he just another heathen they quickly squashed.
> 
> ...


I would be interested in things like this as well.   To see what the stories were all about as they really happened.  Not only to see it but to also live a little bit of it.  I'm thinking I can take a bout a week of not bathing before I decide I had enough of the experience.  I bet everyone stanked back in ancient times lol.


----------



## Steve (Sep 1, 2020)

So, if we're talking about some magic that would allow us to go back and meet famous people and move around with relative freedom, I'd like to go back to early Ireland, like in the era of Brehon law.  Not a lot of recorded history from that period, but some things are known.  So many great stories and legends from Ireland in that era, and I'd like to see what it was all about.  Druids, bards, maybe meet Cuchulain or Cormac Mac Airt.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Sep 1, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Honestly, every time I think of a bygone era, I think life must’ve been pretty miserable. Electricity, bathing, sanitation, illnesses, transportation, and on and on. I guess that’s the pessimist in me.



Agree.  We would miss our creature comforts and basic needs that we have meant today like bathing and sanitation.  Not to even mention health care where you could potentially die from something that would be easily treated or cured today.

I think peoples body odor and lack of cleanliness would be the hardest to deal with.  Many be a fun and interesting experience to go back and bang a female pilgrim or a hot Victorian Era housewife. lol  But could we get past without there disgusting teeth or odor?  Not to mention they did not have cures or treatments for many more STD's back then so it would be a bit risky.  Ive read syphilis was not fun to deal with back in the past.  It took out Al Capone


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 1, 2020)

I would have very little interest in going back to an era pre electricity. The only exception for me would be certain parts of the Roman empire. 
This all assumes we get to keep the knowledge we currently have.


----------



## jobo (Sep 1, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> I would be interested in things like this as well.   To see what the stories were all about as they really happened.  Not only to see it but to also live a little bit of it.  I'm thinking I can take a bout a week of not bathing before I decide I had enough of the experience.  I bet everyone stanked back in ancient times lol.


tou do know, then invented soap in 3000 bc, not washing was optional, not  an obligation


----------



## Steve (Sep 1, 2020)

jobo said:


> tou do know, then invented soap in 3000 bc, not washing was optional, not  an obligation


It's very interesting, but not at all surprising, to learn that soap was around 5,000 years ago.  Soap is pretty straightforward to make.  Of course, making it pretty is harder. But making good, safe, healthy soap is not all that difficult.  Particularly with lye calculators on the internet to help ensure your oils and lye ratios are reasonable.  I make 30 to 60 bars every few months, and give most of them away to friends and neighbors.


----------



## Buka (Sep 1, 2020)

How about we go the other way? Anybody here have any thoughts about going forward in time instead of backward?

I imagine the danger would be if everything ended, say, a thousand years from now, and we went there, maybe we'd be really screwed.


----------



## Steve (Sep 1, 2020)

Buka said:


> How about we go the other way? Anybody here have any thoughts about going forward in time instead of backward?
> 
> I imagine the danger would be if everything ended, say, a thousand years from now, and we went there, maybe we'd be really screwed.
> 
> View attachment 23095


If you see any Eloi or Morlocks, you know things have gone awry and the crazies won the day.


----------



## Buka (Sep 1, 2020)

Steve said:


> If you see any Eloi or Morlocks, you know things have gone awry and the crazies won the day.



Morlocks I can certainly do without. But I feel that some of those Eloi gals might need some self defense training. What kind of time traveller would I be to deny them?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 1, 2020)

jobo said:


> tou do know, then invented soap in 3000 bc, not washing was optional, not  an obligation




Just out of curiosity.  how many people do you think took the soap option?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 1, 2020)

Buka said:


> How about we go the other way? Anybody here have any thoughts about going forward in time instead of backward?
> 
> I imagine the danger would be if everything ended, say, a thousand years from now, and we went there, maybe we'd be really screwed.
> 
> View attachment 23095


nah.. not worried about the future.  I'll see that coming


----------



## jobo (Sep 1, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> Just out of curiosity.  how many people do you think took the soap option?


probebly quite a lot, dependent on the culture, the greeks and the roman were very big on personal hygene, the french not so much


----------



## Steve (Sep 1, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> Just out of curiosity.  how many people do you think took the soap option?


Would be a cultural thing.  I would bet that the Romans were probably pretty clean people, but can't imagine that personal hygiene was overly important during the dark ages.  Everything I've ever heard about Japan and China suggests that cleanliness is very important to them.  Though interestingly, there was a reference to China in my quick jaunt through the internet saying that soaps weren't introduced there until the modern era, but that they had a form of detergent that has been around for a long time.  

Sidenote: detergents and soaps are not the same thing, and what most Americans think of as soap is actually a detergent.  Cheap "bars", body wash, shampoo, etc. are all detergents.


----------



## Steve (Sep 1, 2020)

jobo said:


> probebly quite a lot, dependent on the culture, the greeks and the roman were very big on personal hygene, the french not so much


Though the French invented the bidet...


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 1, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> Just out of curiosity.  how many people do you think took the soap option?


Yea, you know it wasn't readily available. I immediately go to the 'wild west'. Simply put, survival was more important than smelling good.


----------



## jobo (Sep 1, 2020)

Steve said:


> Though the French invented the bidet...


i know, how idle is that?


----------



## jobo (Sep 1, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Yea, you know it wasn't readily available. I immediately go to the 'wild west'. Simply put, survival was more important than smelling good.


but hygene and survival are closly liknked, armys have aleays enforced hygene, as its better id they dont all die of dysentery


----------



## jobo (Sep 1, 2020)

Steve said:


> Though the French invented the bidet...


that right at the tip of the list of thibgs i necer exspected to google

and maybe maybe not, no one knows,  thefirst writen referance to it was in italy, though what most peolke call a bidet  today was an american invention

it was patented as the " anal douch" for some reason that didnt catch on and  they went with bidet


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 1, 2020)

Steve said:


> Though the French invented the bidet...


The only Bidet I know of is the poor man's Bidet.  That's when you get splash back from dropping a load..ha ha ha.


----------



## Steve (Sep 1, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> The only Bidet I know of is the poor man's Bidet.  That's when you get splash back from dropping a load..ha ha ha.


I'm all for the bidet.  Was introduced to them in Saudi Arabia during desert storm.  They were ubiquitous.  Not all that common in America, though they are becoming a lot more common now, since companies have introduced toilet seat bidets that can be attached to an existing American style toilet.  I even saw one for sale at the Costco the other day... and since you won't need TP, the next time we have a pandemic, you can skip the lines trying to buy toilet paper. 

Though once again, this is an area where we're lagging behind the rest of the world.  Japan has some killer toilets.  The fanciest ones have built in white noise emitters, fragrance emitters, LED lights, heated seats, and warm butt cleaning water. I wouldn't be at all surprised to find one with a massage function.


----------



## Steve (Sep 1, 2020)

jobo said:


> that right at the tip of the list of thibgs i necer exspected to google
> 
> and maybe maybe not, no one knows,  thefirst writen referance to it was in italy, though what most peolke call a bidet  today was an american invention
> 
> it was patented as the " anal douch" for some reason that didnt catch on and  they went with bidet


Good to know.  So, when you refer to someone as a bidet, that's shorthand for anal douche.  LOL.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 1, 2020)

i would go to any distant time or place but i gotta be back in time to poop and sleep in my own bed. i prefer toilet paper to a stick and a bed without flees.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 1, 2020)

Steve said:


> I'm all for the bidet.  Was introduced to them in Saudi Arabia during desert storm.  They were ubiquitous.  Not all that common in America, though they are becoming a lot more common now, since companies have introduced toilet seat bidets that can be attached to an existing American style toilet.  I even saw one for sale at the Costco the other day... and since you won't need TP, the next time we have a pandemic, you can skip the lines trying to buy toilet paper.
> 
> Though once again, this is an area where we're lagging behind the rest of the world.  Japan has some killer toilets.  The fanciest ones have built in white noise emitters, fragrance emitters, LED lights, heated seats, and warm butt cleaning water. I wouldn't be at all surprised to find one with a massage function.



ha ha ha. all of the above.  and  #35 funny too.

So the theme I'm picking up is make sure you time travel in this and make sure it has a Bidet


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 1, 2020)

hoshin1600 said:


> i would go to any distant time or place but i gotta be back in time to poop and sleep in my own bed. i prefer toilet paper to a stick and a bed without flees.


nah just find some hanging clothes and wipe your butt on that lol


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 1, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> nah just find some hanging clothes and wipe your butt on that lol


Why didn’t I think of that before?


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 1, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> I would be interested in things like this as well.   To see what the stories were all about as they really happened.  Not only to see it but to also live a little bit of it.  I'm thinking I can take a bout a week of not bathing before I decide I had enough of the experience.  I bet everyone stanked back in ancient times lol.


Seeing it happen in real time is where it’s at. It’s like watching videos of sports from previous eras. It definitely loses something. I’ve seen videos of guys Muhammad Ali, Wilt Chamberlain, Babe Ruth, etc play. There’s no real atmosphere to it like watching something broadcast live. Stuff that I saw live lost something when watching it later on. Tyson vs Douglas for example. Some of that is you know how it’s going to end, but there’s more to it than that.

Reading a book about what happened doesn’t begin to tell the story and make it real. Going back and seeing it would be a totally different perspective.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 1, 2020)

Buka said:


> How about we go the other way? Anybody here have any thoughts about going forward in time instead of backward?
> 
> I imagine the danger would be if everything ended, say, a thousand years from now, and we went there, maybe we'd be really screwed.
> 
> View attachment 23095


Only if I got to go in a flying Delorean. And I’d definitely buy a Gray’s Sports Almanac. Only I’d be responsible and live low key.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Sep 2, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Only if I got to go in a flying Delorean. And I’d definitely buy a Gray’s Sports Almanac. Only I’d be responsible and live low key.



Oh yes.  Gray’s Sports Almanac.  I can imagine being the king of Las Vegas with that info!


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 5, 2020)

I could go back just a couple of days, armed with the most recent Lotto numbers.

Then, the sky is the limit.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Sep 5, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I could go back just a couple of days, armed with the most recent Lotto numbers.
> 
> Then, the sky is the limit.



Yep go back and pick the winning lotto numbers.  I would go back to when I was younger to do this though.  Rather of 10 million dollars at 22 years of age rather then 42


----------

